# Question about Archiving Original Work/Fanfiction



## Persephone (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't know if it's just me not looking in the right place, but there seems to be no guidelines as to what we can post on here. I would like to know the following for Archiving Original Work/Fanfiction here for other TTF people to see. Like what is the Rate limit (if any. I know that in many archiving sites NC-17 stories are not allowed. Of course this rate does not only apply to stories with graphical sexual situations but also to those with extreme and graphical violence, and discuss sensitive topics like torture, homosexuality, racism, etc.) and if NC-17 stories will be allowed, will putting a disclaimer suffice and who decides the rating?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 11, 2006)

We've always sort of put it upon ourselves to call this a PG-13 site so anything you post should be posted under the consideration that our average poster is probably in between fourteen and eighteen. We have some posters as young as 12. 

If you have anything you wouldn't feel good about a fifteen-year-old reading, my advice is post it on another medium and provide a link to it with a disclaimer. As a mod I wouldn't feel squeemish about this.


----------

